# Fiscal Union by Jan 1st



## George Caplan (Dec 21, 2012)

will they get to an agreement by jan 1? my bet is yes they will.

discuss.


----------



## windshore (Dec 21, 2012)

Ha....
I think they probably won't. It may be a good opportunity to see in bold reality that Washington really FINALLY needs to change....


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 21, 2012)

We need Obama to become a benevolent dictator. 557 less wealthy Liberals and Conservatives to pay. The ones who are already on lifelong pensions and Secret Service protection will not be affected, but we can avoid having their children and Cousins joining the feast. Mafioso children will be forced into working at Wall Street instead of K Street. I even suspect Joe Kennedy/Sam Giancana factions would have approved. 
I mean why 557 Godfathers and Crime Lords...? Just one Marlan Brando type with the various Clinton, Reid, Pelosi, Cuomo, Trafficante regimes to carry out the various shakedowns and deployments. 
Naturally A Meyer Lansky type as the real silent power quietly printing money.
Then when no longer needed, have a DOJ style mock trial where they get deported to Israel and are treated as a living God the rest of their life. Oh how awful of a punishment.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q= ... 4169,d.b2U


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 21, 2012)

Remember, what it really is is a battle to limit the amount of damage the Republicans get to inflict on our country.

In any case, the scourge of the teabaggers will prevent an agreement, because Boner is powerless. 

Ironically, that's probably a good thing - and not just because I truly enjoy seeing Boner with a donkey head, but because the Democrats will have more leverage to prevent the worst of the damage.

Maybe we won't even have SS benefits cut then.


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 22, 2012)

im still confident.


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 22, 2012)

Agree with Nick. The TP controls the GOP and Boener has no balls. The TP would rather go over the cliff and try to blame Obama and the Dems than come up with a bill. For if they come up to a bill that raises $1 in taxes attached to their signature goes against their blood pledge to Grover Norquist.

The people hurt most in this will however be people workers laid off, and those who will have their unemployment cut off, something even the Heritage Foundation thinks should continue.


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 22, 2012)

ok but if you all believe then my advice would be sell all your stocks before 2013.


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, it's a thought. But the blowback from going over the cliff may cause Congress to create some bill with "tax cuts" (from the Bush increases), and cause a bounce back. It's a tricky game.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys don't understand politicians very well.
The easiest way out is the way these 2 Crime Families do business.

We will see weak Gun control laws, but hear the real get tough speeches, then the NRA comes and coughs up their shakedown money and some weak ass, ineffective law will be passed because it's the easiest option. 

Mental Health Care is expensive and takes money out of politicians hands, so why on Earth would they want to redirect the very revenues they seek for 2014 campaigns....?

This is so predictable, weak Gun "Control" Laws that symbolizes an attempt at legislation, and the harsh sounding term known as the "Debt Ceiling" ( as if there's a stopping point.... :mrgreen: ) will simply be the easy way out as usual by kicking the can down the road.

When you have politicians that call a freeze on spending a cut, you are dealing with dis honest lying self serving bureaucrats, this is old news and never changes.

Change is legislators on CSPAN being filmed as the laws go to an up and down vote.........fat chance seeing that.

Earmarks are now considered classified. You think I am lying, do some research. 
We were promised no more earmarks and then a vote never came up, I waited and watched. Then went to the usual sites to see the new legislation and they didn't lie, they got rid of earmarks.
They really meant they got rid of the public knowing what earmarks were going where.

But they really do care about the little people, honest.... _-)


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 23, 2012)

George Caplan @ Sat Dec 22 said:


> ok but if you all believe then my advice would be sell all your stocks before 2013.



Why? After a little while there will be a deal one way or the other


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 23, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Sun Dec 23 said:


> George Caplan @ Sat Dec 22 said:
> 
> 
> > ok but if you all believe then my advice would be sell all your stocks before 2013.
> ...



of course theres going to be deal. but its all about timing larry. dont you ever sell and then buy back? deals can take time. i dont think it will go much after jan 1 and i hope it will be by jan 1.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 26, 2012)

George Caplan @ Sun Dec 23 said:


> NYC Composer @ Sun Dec 23 said:
> 
> 
> > George Caplan @ Sat Dec 22 said:
> ...



I don't often, George, but this time I'm out for a while. It was a pretty good year. I'm conservative by nature, and the down side is too big to stay in front of this possible train.


----------



## rJames (Dec 26, 2012)

George Caplan @ Sat Dec 22 said:


> ok but if you all believe then my advice would be sell all your stocks before 2013.



Done! Forget the impact of the fiscal cliff. Unless Obama tests the constitutionality of allowing the US government to default on loan payment, the fiscal cliff will seem like a Godsend for the fact that it actually cuts spending and raises revenue.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 26, 2012)

That's what you'd think they would want, but then the American taxpayers, all 160,000,000, will have skin in the game. 
Now the citizens have a common bond. They realize the effects of a bloated Government, they will now be united. Race, religion, gender and wealth will no longer divide them. That cannot be allowed until a transitional period, where the retiring Godfathers, going into the witness protection program (Secret Service Protection) can be the guys to blame.

If we were going over this "cliff" the effects would have been seen right after the election. Especially in the Defense Industry.
Remember the politicians Parrots in the media were scaring us with a faltering economy, hundreds of thousands of Defense workers laid off....yadda..yadda, etc.
Then we hear of how our tax dollars will cover the costs of the lawsuits that workers would incur since they wouldn't be recieving those notices of termination required by " law"....well, until after the "election". 
Where are those lawsuits and lay off slips...? Our "public servants" guaranteed that promise, because they know it would never happen, therefore no cuts, and no layoffs.

Half of my family lives in SoCal and works in the industry, and their grandfathers were there after WW2, it's a family business, where employees have stock as well as the politicians.

Wherever the Crime Families have money invested, there will be no ill effects.
Solar, Wind, Petroleum Refineries, Gold, and Big Oil/NatGas, these are safe bets as legislation is sold to ensure this.

o[])


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh, there will be a deal for sure- I just doubt it's getting done in the next 5 days. If you own a fair amount of stock, I can't see how the risk/reward picture is in your favor if you stay in at the moment. I'm more comfortable playing it safe.


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 27, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Wed Dec 26 said:


> George Caplan @ Sun Dec 23 said:
> 
> 
> > NYC Composer @ Sun Dec 23 said:
> ...



yes and thats eminently sensible larry especially if holdings are not large and im not saying yours are not large but its easier if you have a large position in some ways because you can hedge with more confidence. im just a little less confident today because as you can tell i spend a lot of time out of habit observing the republicans reaction to any democrat advances. at this time there doesnt seem to be any.

always remember gents. chaos in the short to medium term can be lucrative.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 27, 2012)

> the fiscal cliff will seem like a Godsend for the fact that it actually cuts spending and raises revenue



...except that right now we need more spending, not less.

Raising revenue is a good idea, but this is just scratching the surface of the real issue: unsustainable income inequality.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 27, 2012)

Watching the Punch and Judy posturing today has been hilarious.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 27, 2012)

I find these ancient fossils boring. I can't wait for Ashley Judd to crush McConnell in 2014. This will be parroted in the media at a later date though, as they like future publications set aside for more current spoonfeedings.

I would love to be Moodys right now, have you noticed their silence this time...?

I figure a couple hundred large per week, per assets manager, starting back in early December to hold off, then drop the ratings in Janurary so the Fed can make billions on the short term, selling long term pices of paper....

The Sheep shall follow their Shepard, while the 2 Dogs ( DNC/GOP ) help guide the flock to the proper pasture...


----------



## rgames (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd say the odds of any deal are no better than 50/50.

The Congress and President have exactly what they want: a blame game. Nobody is trying to convince the other side of anything. They're standing back and lobbing salvos at each other via the media.

The fiscal cliff issue is a direct result of one fundamental problem: there's zero leadership in Washington. Hasn't been for many years. And yet the American people voted in the same cast of characters knowing that there are no leaders among them.

The House has zero leadership ability. The Senate has zero leadership ability. And Obama has zero leadership ability. All have proved that beyond a shadow of a doubt over the last four years and yet we elected them all back into office.

We have nobody to blame but ourselves. Too many Americans have forgotten that a leadership position requires, umm...., leadership capability. It's all a popularity contest with no regard for actual capability.

Well, this is what you get when you vote without thinking about the capabilities of the people you're voting for.

rgames


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 27, 2012)

We have leadership...
The Federal Reserve shows it all of the time, and doesn't answer to these part time public servants.
Watch the hands, not the 3 shells ( branches of the Government ) that Bernancke is moving around.

My side won the election, as I voted for Chinese investments and the Federal Reserve, so I have no complaints... o-[][]-o


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 27, 2012)

rgames @ Thu Dec 27 said:


> I'd say the odds of any deal are no better than 50/50.
> 
> there's zero leadership in Washington. Hasn't been for many years. And yet the American people voted in the same cast of characters knowing that there are no leaders among them.
> 
> ...



yes well you get that everywhere. in the uk they havent had a leader for years. they got administrators including a guy turned out to be a total imbecile while i was there.

that doesnt mean they cant cut a deal here but i admit it now looks like into january rather than before.


----------



## rgames (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, there used to be leadership in the United States. Hopefully it will come back. It has to. Americans need to inject a bit of pragmatism back into their politics. 

Washington DC is not Hollywood. Hollywood can create fantasy worlds; Washington DC needs to be grounded in reality.

One other fun fact about the fiscal cliff: a couple weeks ago I read an NBC article on a poll that showed that pretty much nobody understands what it is or how it will affect them. However, the same poll showed that pretty much everybody thought it was bad and the Republicans are to blame.

Gotta love it. Nobody knows what it is but they know whom to blame. If that's not an indication of the problem with American politics then I don't know what is....

The media have done a good job of laying the blame on the Republicans so Obama can just sit back and watch the ship sink. If he really cared about America and Americans he'd try to avert the disaster. But he doesn't seem to care if the disaster occurs; he cares only that he's not the one who's blamed.

That's not leadership.

rgames


----------



## JonFairhurst (Dec 28, 2012)

Hilarious. You lament blame, yet write a blaming post, claiming that his lack of leadership is the problem.

It's pretty simple, really. To cut the deficit we need both revenue increases and spending cuts. The Republican's have been yelling "no new taxes" from the rooftops for over a decade. Many Republican lawmakers refuse to compromise on this point. This brings us to an impasse.

Why aren't the Democrats blamed? Because they have never said, "no spending cuts."

For years, Obama said he wanted to raise taxes on those who earn over $250k. He raised that to $400k, but won't go to $1M. He wasn't stubborn. He moved to the right. 

Tell me this, what can Obama do to get the Republicans to agree to increase taxes on the wealthy? What magic "leadership" will get Grover Norquist and the Tea Party to budge?

This isn't about a lack of leadership. This is about stubbornness. And the stubborn will have earned their blame honestly.


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 28, 2012)

im not sure thats all completely correct. look at europe. there arguably isnt and never will be a leader among them. this is government by committee. lack of leadership may be a misnomer but lack of direction through fear is.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 28, 2012)

Bono will be the leader in Europe in a few more years, I sense the timing is near, one more trip to see the Vatican for it's blessings and he will be ready.

Hey what's the difference between God and Bono......?

#
#
#

God doesn't walk around Ierland pretending to be Bono.....

Ankyu... /\~O


----------



## rgames (Dec 28, 2012)

JonFairhurst @ Fri Dec 28 said:


> Hilarious. You lament blame, yet write a blaming post, claiming that his lack of leadership is the problem.


Last I checked, I didn't run for office, now did I?


----------



## rJames (Dec 28, 2012)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Dec 27 said:


> > the fiscal cliff will seem like a Godsend for the fact that it actually cuts spending and raises revenue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed!!

My point is that the fight over the fiscal cliff will seem like a pillow fight compared to what is coming regarding the debt limit. (and quite a lot of good will come from the fiscal cliff impact even though we need spending right now)

The gridlock will only be broken when the USA has a senate and house that are held by one party.

It's time for people to wake up. Take the red pill. (matrix reference, not political party preference)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 28, 2012)

> The fiscal cliff issue is a direct result of one fundamental problem: there's zero leadership in Washington.


You're incredibly wrong, as usual.

It's the direct result of the teabaggers, who induced the Republicans to hold the country hostage last year (under threat of making them lose primaries to legitimate rape asswipes). The Democrats had no choice but to sign off on that totally disastrous public policy, and the current BS is because that crap - which was never intended to become law - is now coming home to roost.

No leader can do anything with a bunch of morons with vinegar and water where they should have brains.

And by the way, did I mention that we don't have a spending problem, we have a lack of spending problem?


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 29, 2012)

what is a little bit annoying is the people of this country voted for obama. he was voted in quite comfortably and frankly their wishes should be not be vetoed over this. the issue of leadership is moot and covered already. this could go seriously bad if its not sorted out. they will sort it out through compromise but sooner rather than later if you please.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, if it's sorted out early next year with the tax cuts retroactive, the only people who will suffer are the ones whose unemployment insurance will be cut off. But that's just poor people, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 29, 2012)

I heard that and got pretty pissed off. If the State has a rate above 9% the extensions should continue, it wasn't the working man/woman that tanked the economy.

A big misconception is that unemployment is being taken advantage of and this is bull shit, the State has taken it from your employer as a rainy day fund, but even after you hit let's say a 10k Bank, they still keep taking from the employers.
So, in other words the 10k has been tripled for people who are rarely unemployed.

We ran out of money and started hitting up the Feds for Billions back in 2010, and IMHO the States are abusing it as they obviously operate like our supposed Social Security Lock Box that was broke into when LBJ promised no American boys, will fight a war in SE Asia, that Asian boys should be fighting...


----------



## José Herring (Dec 29, 2012)

Imo, the fiscal cliff was the compromise. So neither side has any real incentive to compromise now. Once over the fiscal cliff, republicans get their spending cuts, dems get their tax increases either side can blame the other for the outcome, and we, the people get the royal screw up our behinds.

Perfect political solution. I don't expect any deal to happen other than what's already in place.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't understand this talk about a dearth of leadership- as I see it, President Norquist has been leading with quite a firm hand until recently.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 31, 2012)

We need another Presidential Committee with John Kerry and other overseas manufacturing investors to reach a Bi-Partisan Super Committee agreement.
Billionaires who send jobs overseas can settle this if we give them a second chance.
If we had the CEO of GE (no taxes since 2009) that sends the entire XRay Division to China, help us arbitrate, we might reach an agreement. 
But as Head of Obamas "Jobs Council" they might be really busy over there in the tax free zone in Southern China to be of any help at this late date.

Perhaps a raise for all Federal workers might help settle this.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q= ... 4169,d.b2I

Both Crime Families and their Federal Foot Soldiers should now be able to agree, since they came together for this fiscal arrangement, but do the peasants really deserve a tax break...? I think not. We need revenues, and we can't tax the wealthy because they have all parked thier money offshore in Hedge Funds like Paradigm Global.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q= ... b11KvAEUGA

I figured using a Government controlled media outlet would east the pain for those who worship the wealthy far left Crime Family. Murdochs Wall Street Journal is baised, so using a Parrot Service, which is such a Pillar in the community would be the easier pill to swallow.

Hey if you live in Delaware and have invested in Paradigm ( Biden Family Business ) the Attorney General there ( Beau Biden ) can help solve legal issues.

We should be grateful to have such wealthy elites fighting for us poor helpess peasants and commoners.


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 31, 2012)

looks like a deal coming.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 31, 2012)

The way it looks right now doesn't seem nearly as awful as it could have been, but I'm not happy that Obama has demonstrated weakness to the cackle of Republican hyenas who are aroused at the prospect of another debt ceiling hostage crisis.

These lunatics have an insatiable lust for ruining our country. That was what led to this absurd MAD (mutually assured destruction) situation in the first place.


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 31, 2012)

i wouldnt put it quite in that kind of technicolor. :lol: :lol: 

one side thinks extra tax money will go on welfare. the other side thinks it will go in tax breaks. there you go. no grey areas. deficit reduction is the issue here.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 31, 2012)

This Dog & Pony show is as good as the Doctors on the White House Lawn putting on their White Coats and Stethoscopes that the Presidents "advisors" handed out.

The Toledo backdrop was so politically correct I couldn't contain myself. It was the perfect amount of Asians, Blacks, Latinos, Pakistanis, Indians, Creole, Lakota Sioux Chiefs w/ Warbonnets, Eskimos and thankfully no elderly, as they are all in DC eating catered food, and making occasional podium trips with their jackets off and sleeves rolled up, to insinuate they are doing anything other than eating and laughing.
I can't recall many men though, most likely women with mens haircuts waiting to take their place in the EPA or head of some "security" department.

My guess is they are all reading polls and waiting for their bosses to hand them new scipts based on recent polling.

Go have fun and try not to take this pathetic acting seriosly.

Happy New Year..


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 31, 2012)

> deficit reduction is the issue here



Only in a totally hypocritical and nonsensical way, and the fact that it's even what we're talking about is Republicans ass-raping the country.

The emergency is unemployment due to the crash. Deficits were on their way down before it and they're on their way down again (only they're higher because of it). Our sovereign debt only needs to be stabilized as a percentage of GDP.

chim, I normally let your post slide, but this would be a great time for my semi-periodic reminder that it's ludicrous when you say that both parties are different sides of the same coin. The Democratic party is flawed, but the Republican party is the number one problem facing our country.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 31, 2012)

One more thought (George): unsustainable income inequality. That is the real battle that higher marginal tax rates are at the front of, not deficit reduction.

We need higher deficits right now, not deficit reduction.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 1, 2013)

So george- cant decide whether you were right or wrong?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey Nick I know you're entrenched and having faith is good. Picking the lesser of 2 evils is just no longer acceptable by me, and this charade is so bad, me, just a lowly sub contractor/musician has been calling every single move made in the last 6 years, with the exception of Hillary running in 2012, but I was just 4 years early, slightly ahead of schedule.

But the can kickers didn't surprise me one iotta. It's what these 2 groups ALWAYS do. I even found a stupid bookie to take odds on an even pay only, but I was quite confident and just collected my 50 spot on the way home.

I know that money buys legislation, also buys the entire election too.
This is why we have groups of trial lawyers, more concerned with their "win" than their service they swore to uphold.

The DNC had a chance to get me back but in the 2 year period of 2009-2010, and pass laws on tax reform, budgets and spending, and they did ZERO, Nadda....

Some say they wrote the Affordable Health Care Act......No, they didn't. They didn't even read it, not a single one of them and that's where it became even more obvious that they were for sale, and once bought do as instructed. 

It was the easy way out, same as the latest kicking of the can.

That legislation was written by lawyers of the AFL-CIO years ago, and later revised by Andy Stern, not a single Liberal had any input on the plan other than to accept the cash w/o reading the bill.
It sounds great to promise everyone "free" health care. But you'll see in 2013 how "free" it really is.
Thank God I am exempted from that early death coverage...

Now we see these lawyers shitting on us again, and both Law Firm/Crime Families, believe their base is just stupid, and to me that's just more proof for future voters.
They will remember these clowns pretending they are for the middle class weeks before the election, but once seated, their real intentions and "beliefs" ( mostly in themselves) is more than evident.

Anyways ...don't be upset with your lawyers, they are just following orders from their sponsors. I think George C. might even be coming around after this recent Shell Game.

Happy New Years.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh I forgot the prediction, which is obvious. The same nonsense and Bond selling we saw last year is what will happen again this year.
The Credit ratings folks have been paid to not give their usual warning to a country.
Maybe they'll give us a 48 hour notice prior to the predicatble Bond Dump within 60 days.

I wish I were wrong, but I take odds on the Fed and Chinese investments to ensure someone buys our debt over and over.

2013, year of the 5 Banks and Club Fed...
China will celebrate Year of The Snake...


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 1, 2013)

chimuelo @ Tue Jan 01 said:


> Oh I forgot the prediction, which is obvious. The same nonsense and Bond selling we saw last year is what will happen again this year.
> The Credit ratings folks have been paid to not give their usual warning to a country.
> Maybe they'll give us a 48 hour notice prior to the predicatble Bond Dump within 60 days.
> 
> ...



Jim, with your predictive abilities, why not cash in your worldly belongings and play the stock market for a few months, retire in the lap 'o luxury?

Moody's and S&P are bullshit corporate shills, btw. Their ratings at about as reliable as the LIBOR.


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 1, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Tue Jan 01 said:


> chimuelo @ Tue Jan 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I forgot the prediction, which is obvious. The same nonsense and Bond selling we saw last year is what will happen again this year.
> ...




:lol: :lol: :lol: 

ffs dont tell jim to do that. you would never get over it.

right or wrong means nothing larry and its all got to go the house. it will of course go through in one form or another. the cras are a lot more reliable and more informed these days and even if no one believes that the second there are any downgrades flying around then the bond traders will be the first to let everyone know what a happy new year really is. 

on equal pay or pay equality if you will then we have to be able to sustain that. great in theory and great in practice if it could work out. certainly a lot better than taking a load out of the economy to the tune of $2k av. p/a p/f. higher deficits wont happen deliberately but if it has to happen then i refer you once again to my friends and colleagues that enjoy trading in bonds. :lol: 

hope everyone had a good christmas and new year and heres wishing good fortune for 2013.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 1, 2013)

George Caplan @ Fri Dec 21 said:


> will they get to an agreement by jan 1? my bet is yes they will.
> 
> discuss.



You did make a prediction, george- I guess right or wrong depends on your definition of "they" and "by".


----------



## SergeD (Jan 1, 2013)

It cost $6 billions to elect democrats which cannot run the business their own way ?


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 1, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Tue Jan 01 said:


> George Caplan @ Fri Dec 21 said:
> 
> 
> > will they get to an agreement by jan 1? my bet is yes they will.
> ...



looks like i got it wrong larry. again.


----------



## rJames (Jan 1, 2013)

SergeD @ Tue Jan 01 said:


> It cost $6 billions to elect democrats which cannot run the business their own way ?



Not sure exactly what you are implying but...

Because the electorate is swayed by negative ads, both parties will have to spend more and more on elections. Even congressional elections can be effected by big money. If the corporate entities, who are now considered people (even though they can't vote[like truly defined people can]) decide that there is a crucial seat in congress that they need, they will spend to defeat other candidates.

Amazingly enough, the founding fathers did not foresee television...much less cable.

The system is broken. Its not the parties, Chimuelo, that are the problem. Its the system.

In the two years that democrats held power from 2008 to 2010, McConnel had the power of the unencumbered filibuster. Really hard to get around that.

Put all democrats in charge; presidency, senate with 2/3 majority and house... and you will see change. Maybe not exactly what you want, but there will be change.

I guarantee no debt ceiling debacles nor the downgrading of the credit rating of the US.

Do the same for republicans and I also guarantee real change. Maybe not exactly what you want, but there will be change.

You can TALK about it. Or you can do your ALL to do something about it.

My little part was to vote for change in the Supreme Court. Now I just have to hope that a conservative retires. It will take 2 seconds (or maybe one lawsuit) to change the Citizens United ruling.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 1, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Tue Jan 01 said:


> Jim, with your predictive abilities, why not cash in your worldly belongings and play the stock market for a few months, retire in the lap 'o luxury?
> Moody's and S&P are bullshit corporate shills, btw. Their ratings at about as reliable as the LIBOR.



I already did that. Power Companies served me well during large black outs, thanks to Energy contracts from Gray Davis. Solaris and the XITE-1 weren't cheap you know.
But usually when Liberal Crime factions take over any sector of the Government, I pool my resources and invest in stocks they invest in, as they will pass laws that ensure their investments. Petroleum Refineries, and UNICOR are excellent money makers. The overhead is relatively low since they pay prisoners 1.28 cents an hour to make Solar Panels. 

There's no sense in investing where Big Unions extract their politicians campaign donations from workers, profits are scarce. Prisoners are cheaper than Chinese Labor or Mexicans. These wealthy white dudes got their act together, I suggest following their legislation and investment portfolios.

Other than that, Gov. Christy will be opening Sports Books in 2013 if things work out right. NFL wins under 1200 USD are tax free. 1199 is a common pay out here.
But still, Liberal shakedowns pay much better than the Conservative kick backs, now that they have legislative authority.

For example, Enviromentalists have been instructed by their bosses to steer clear of the hundreds of thousands of acres of Desert Habitat being plowed under in SoCal and Nevada, as choosing between the extinction of lesser intelligent species, is not as important as Green Investments. But they care about the Desert Sand Fly.......really.

An Al Gore favorite (OXY) on the NYSE is a killer investment, as we have had record petroleum prices and when Liberals ratchet up their cap & trade shakedowns, it's a win/win for them. So check that out too. These guys are so predictable they take all of the fun out of risk.

Moodys and S & P Credit rating outfits are bull shit, but their "statements" can cause sell offs, and as I stated earlier, that money made goes right back into the treasury.
Talk about insider trading.......Sheez.

Happy New Years and a Festive 2013..... o-[][]-o


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 1, 2013)

> on equal pay or pay equality if you will then we have to be able to sustain that.



Note that I'm not socialist. Democratic socialist maybe, but obviously we need a system of reward for work.

As I've posted before, I think these people are on the right track:

http://foreconomicjustice.org/11/economic-justice/


----------



## rJames (Jan 1, 2013)

chimuelo @ Tue Jan 01 said:


> Talk about insider trading.......Sheez.
> 
> Happy New Years and a Festive 2013..... o-[][]-o



Did you just admit to insider trading? Who is giving you information about where the liberal crime factions are investing? Or that ENRON and their buddies were going to be faking power shortages during Gray Davis' tenure?

I'll subscribe to that newsletter. Can you give us a hint?

Oh, you're from Las Vegas aren't you...maybe I don't want to know.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 1, 2013)

> It cost $6 billions to elect democrats which cannot run the business their own way ?



I too am not quite sure what you're implying, but you're right that the first step to solving all our problems is to get the money out of our political campaigns.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 1, 2013)

I am so glad we all agree about "Citizens (with Billions) United."
That law was fast tracked in 2008 and conveniently passed during a transitional period, just like TARP, Stimulus, etc. 
That's the Big Money way, as the distractions of new members and policy during a lame duck session overwhelms people, and naturally the media works for cash too, and remains silent, unless forced to run a story.

RJames, Freedom of information watch dogs, secret.org, many places all behind the curve, but none the less uncover certain techniques of the rich and famous.

Energy stocks were just cheap back in the '80s. Slow but consistent growth, but a stroke of luck when the big hurricanes hit Florida in the late 80's and 90's. Stocks roared.
And the Enron thing wasn't even known about, we just got lucky due to Sacramento Liberal corruption.
But investing in them is a guaranteed win, as even when they screw up, they have the taxpayers that keep voting them back in as they attach to the Host. Triple rate Registration fees is not a tax actually, but sure helps them out when they need more cash to mispend.
You'd think they would go after the corporations that make Billions there, but those are reserved for campaign donations. And for their betrayal, the Unions really hook them up, and again, the taxpayers are held responsible for those pensions and associated costs.
I like those Police Chiefs that retire with a pension bigger than the President of the United States makes while in office.
Makes me wanna be a cop...


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 1, 2013)

Hats off to you, george. I'm giving you this one. By the first, on the first, close enough. Good bet.


----------



## SergeD (Jan 2, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Jan 01 said:


> > It cost $6 billions to elect democrats which cannot run the business their own way ?
> 
> 
> I too am not quite sure what you're implying, but you're right that the first step to solving all our problems is to get the money out of our political campaigns.


It's the best way to push out of the game real leaders. 

I just try to figure how the Congress works:


rJames @ Tue Jan 01 said:


> Put all democrats in charge; presidency, senate with 2/3 majority and house... and you will see change...


House of Representatives: Republican 234 seats, Democratic 201 seats.
United States Senate : Republican 45 seats, Democratic 53 seats.

having: 
House of Representatives: Republican 434 seats, Democratic 1 seat.
United States Senate : Republican 1 seat, Democratic 99 seats.

would remain the same since both Lower and Upper Houses must agree to accept a proposal. In fact, it's like 2 political systems working alongside.


----------



## rJames (Jan 2, 2013)

SergeD @ Wed Jan 02 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Jan 01 said:
> 
> 
> > > It cost $6 billions to elect democrats which cannot run the business their own way ?
> ...



Then we agree on all points!!


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 2, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Tue Jan 01 said:


> Hats off to you, george. I'm giving you this one. By the first, on the first, close enough. Good bet.



lets not get carried away larry. lets look ahead to two months time.


----------



## Udo (Jan 2, 2013)

In essence, they've just "kicked the can down the road", I think.


----------



## rJames (Jan 2, 2013)

Worse, the Dems have just stepped on the toes of the Republicans in a duel to the death. Can't wait to see the next chapter.

A great time to add a tax break for film and TV production. (sarcasm)


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 2, 2013)

I never get carried way, george, jeez. It was the cliff deal we wer suppoedly talkin' about, and it got done for the moment. I mean, I try to give you one and you....ah, fuggedaboudit.


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 2, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Wed Jan 02 said:


> I never get carried way, george, jeez. It was the cliff deal we wer suppoedly talkin' about, and it got done for the moment. I mean, I try to give you one and you....ah, fuggedaboudit.



Yes larry but where's the friggin deal?


----------

